# Greg Watson Group Order



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Since the other group order thread is getting a few items listed in it, I thought I would start one on the Greg Watson Ferts. Here is a link to Greg's ferts: http://www.gregwatson.com/DryAquaticFertilizers.asp

and a list of interested parties so far:

Matt
KNO3 (1 lb)

Rob W.
KNO3 (2 lbs)

Erik
KNO3 (2 lbs)
KH2PO4 (1 lb)

Dineen
KNO3 - (1 lb)
KH2PO4 - (1 lb)

SWOAPE
CSM+B with extra iron (1 lb)
Barr's GH Booster (1 lb maybe 2 lbs)

I will add you to the list if you either reply here, PM or e-mail me what you are interested in. I will handle placing the order and paying for the order (PayPal) with Greg and figure up the cost for each person. No need to bring money to the September meeting for this we can handle it later 

Rob and I are not in a hurry for our stuff (Greg is out of the sodium thiosulfate righ now anyways) but if any of your are in need of the items prior to next months meeting let me know.

I'm thinking of placing this order a week or so before our October meeting so we can split it up then.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Up mine to 4 bottles.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't need any dosing bottles. I measure my ferts dry, mix them with water, then dose. CSM+B I premix, but already have a bottle for.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I am down for one dosing bottle at least.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

How soon is this happening? I will probably need 2lbs of KNO3, and 1lbs of KH2PO4. That extra iron trace mix sounds interesting as well so put me down for 1lbs, but more like 1/4lb since we can easily portion out 1lbs. Some calcium and magnesium might do me some good as, but I may just get some Equilibrium to test then order bulk if I see positive results.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

We would like to have recieved the stuff by next meeting at the latest.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> I may just get some Equilibrium to test then order bulk if I see positive results.


Do you want Seachem's EQ or Tom's Poor Man's EQ? I think Tom's has some extra Iron in it.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

If they work equally as well, whatever is cheapest...


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

1 lb. KNO3
1/4 lb. KH2P04

I figure the traces you mixed up for me, Matt, will last me quite some time so I won't worry about those.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Looks like we are up to about 10 lbs of dry ferts so far and about 5 dosing bottles. I will probably e-mail or PM Greg early next week and get an estimate on the shipping. 

I am getting some Poor Man's EQ and can split this up if some of you want to give it a try. It will probably take me forever to go through a pound of this with my 10g tank! I just add Mg to the others, my Ca level is pretty good.

I will also ask Greg about the Barr Report discounts for members of clubs. I know we don't have a banner to swap but we will one of these days. Maybe since Tom has actually been to see us he can let the banner slide for a little while


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Tell Greg you folks have my okay, GCAS as well.............

BTW, you folks wanted to get some manzy branches?
I can box some up for you here and then you can divy them up.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks Tom! 

Sounds good on the Manzanita branches just let us know the cost and we'll get the payment to you.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks Tom.

Just let me know the cost on the Manzanita and I will get some form of payment to you.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Jason Baliban just sent me a couple pics of the Manz he received recently. The branchy stuff looks great, totally my style....except now I don't have much use for it.  

Matt - I'll try the DIY EQ you're making up. It's going to be used first on my 10gal to test, so I won't need much.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Actually, Tom did the making of the EQ and I think they are giving it away to new subscribers of the the forum. I figure he will sell a pound also!

I will see about getting a pound of it to spread around a bit.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

MatPat said:


> I will see about getting a pound of it to spread around a bit.


I would love to have a couple handsful for my unheated natural nano experiment. (I mean literally a couple handsful, the little hermit crab tank is that tiny.) I can't see paying even the shipping for the free gift giveaway Tom is planning for the new subscribers for that project.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I think I already sent this out in an e-mail but I am placing the order with Greg next Monday, the 10th of October. Please try and letme know of any changes to your order by Sunday evening, the 9th of October. I am going to try and get 2 lbs of Barr's Gh Booster (Poor Man's EQ) since both Damon and I are members of The Barr Report.

I re-posted at GCAS so as not to leave anyone out that may be interested. However, my second post was moved from the General Discussion Forum to the HAP forum. I had hoped the General Forum might get more of an audience...

I also got in some Dispensing bottles today. Since US Plastics is in Lima, OH the order I placed yesterday was delivered today. Can't beat that


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I received the ferts from Greg today, 16lbs worth of stuff! He was able to include some of Barr's Gh Booster without any additional shipping fee! I will bring everyone's ferts to the meeting along with the GH Booster.


----------

